# Squirrel skeleton in tank pics!!!



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are locations on your computer, Betta. We can't see them. Go to the Image Hosting button on the main forum page toolbar. It is pretty much easy to upload your pics there. Then copy the address from the photo that is in the box. Come to your post and, using the Go Advanced button, click the IMG button and paste the address into the box. Save your post and you should get the image. Thats about as simole as I get it. Try it a few times until you get it right. We're all waiting! LOL!


----------



## funkman262 (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol Betta132, that made me laugh pretty hard. Thank you for that


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, alright, I'll go upload the images, sorry... I couldn't work it out before.
You're most welcome! Lol, this has to be the only house in America where fishing line, superglue, squirrel bones, and epoxy can be found in an aquarium project, or any kind of project!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

You can also add pics as attachments to your post instead of using an image hosting. click on the little paperclip bit, and you should be able to browse your computer's folders and such.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow. You are just like me, as I was 30 years ago! Once a friend & I found a freshly dead cormorant on the beach and we took it back to her place & dissected it on her kitchen floor to see why it died! lol (On plastic trash bags covered with newspaper = easy cleanup). btw, it choked on a snapper blue stuck in it's throat.

Some folks don't get it, but i think it's cool - can't wait to hear more! :hihi:


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

If that was me, I would have taken it home, maybe poked around with it a little, then buried it for the bones! I really want a waterbird skeleton. I got a dissection kit for Christmas and grinned my face off for an hour! Scared my cousin with the way I was laughing... Does anyone happen to live in Central Texas and know where I can get some bones? 
I'm just waiting for the epoxy to cure (few more days, probably) and then I can get it in the tank.
I found out that sometimes heavy, toxic gases will seep from the ground in a place with a lot of volcanic activity, and anything that walks into a valley filled with these gases will go to sleep and never wake up. So technically, it's not unheard of for a number of mostly intact animal skeletons to be in one place... If anyone asks, that's my excuse for putting bones in my tank. That, and it's unique!


----------



## Kyguylal (Jan 21, 2012)

Ask some hunters. They'll have some. Or buy a chicken from the grocery store if it doesn't have to be an aquatic bird


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Darn, I still can't see the skull photo.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

I can see what a awesome aquarium decoration you are building! 
i just can't wait for my cat to die 
Subscribed!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

@KyGylal, I've never found a grocery store chicken that has the skeleton intact.
Darkblade48, sorry about that, the picture is being sort of picky. You can see the skull pretty well in the top picture...
@sapphoqueen, that's one way to give your pet a burial at sea! I personally wouldn't use bones from a pet cat, it just feels kind of odd, but that's just my two cents. 
I'm going to a fish store later today that usually has some large fish, and they just got a shipment in recently. They usually have one or two fish arrive in not-so-good shape, so I may get a fish skeleton...


----------



## RyUGuy (Feb 4, 2012)

You would happen to be from Central Texas wouldn't you :hihi: j/k!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Gah, so sorry I didn't post on this before! Actually, I am from Central Texas... 
So, here are the pictures, finally! For size reference, the gourami is about 2 1/2" long. I apologise for the bad quality, these are cell phone pics.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF! LOL!
CRAZY!
Is it a full moon?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think so... This is just an idea I had. It's gonna look awesome when the moss under the ribcage grows in!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

that rocks! yeah ! )))))))))
congrats!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That is both cool and interesting as well as kinda creepy. :confused1: Good job!?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

another Montauk Monster


----------



## yafashelli (Sep 23, 2012)

That is soooo cool!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks great! My wife is appalled though. She's sensitive. :wink:


----------



## Jonny (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha both creepy and awesome!


----------



## LBathory (Aug 26, 2010)

I did something similar in a piranha tank once with a coyote skull. Once the moss grows in, it looks very dramatic.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

okay thats really cool!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

@longgonedaddy, you can tell your wife that the squirrel died of natural causes, I just picked it up later.
Thanks everyone! I was considering putting a horse skull in my tank, but decided against it because it would probably alter the water chemestry too much.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> @longgonedaddy, you can tell your wife that the squirrel died of natural causes, I just picked it up later.


I don't think it would make a difference to her if the squirrel made out a will that stated you do this with his skeleton.


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

that looks very cool ads a natural look to the tank also


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I think you need to grow fissdens on it 

cool idea man


----------



## dlj76 (May 19, 2013)

I think I have something new to hunt for, a nice set of bones for a tank, would be awesome to see fish swimming in and out of the skull and ribs. If the neighbors dog barks one more time.....j/k.

DLJ


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

LOL that is soooo awesome!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

nice job.

as to the horse skull, why not just try coating that with epoxy as well?


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

i wondered what a fish fossil would look like in a tank, but worried about the effect on the water. but a resin covered skeleton? next level stuff!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't epoxy coat the skull because there are all these hollows, tunnels, and nerve cavities, plus a giant area full of thin bone plates in the nasal cavity. Shame, that would have been incredible... Well, it might make a good base for when I eventualy redesign my dart frog habitat.
You could coat a fish fossil in clear epoxy to seal it...


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know, I'm certain it would take a bit more work, but I'm pretty sure you could manage to epoxy coat something as big as a horse skull.

The easiest that I can think of (but will involve quite a bit of waste), is to mix up a decent amount (hopefully with a longer then typical pot time), and actually pour it into the cranial cavity, and roll it around, and let it drain out, do the same with the nasal/sinus, inner ear cavities, teeth, etc., and then use what's left to brush on the outside.

Or, you know, you could just put it in, and stick in hardy stuff that won't be bothered by pH/hardness.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm actually going to use the skull in a vivarium, but I may put something else in there in the future. I have someone keeping an eye out for a pig skull for me...


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! It is definitely unique!


----------

